# Urgent!!!!



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

We need homes for four feral kittens! They are slowly coming around but need homes ASAP even if you can foster! They are 8 weeks old. Lake Elsinore and surrounding areas (riverside ca)

Please!!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, they'd be so cute!
I'm really sorry, but I live in Australia. Probally
100,000 miles away from you!
I hope they can find furever homes soon!


----------

